# Wanting to start planting my 10g



## nicksf2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am completely new to live plants but would like to start. As I said it will be in my 10g, soon to be dwarf puffer tank, but I need a little more info before I begin. Here's the setup so far: 
Filter: penguin 125 bio-wheel
Substrate: congaroc gravel and/or regular old play sand
Lighting:15w "all glass aquarium" fluorescent
Deco: Various pieces of driftwood
A couple questions
1.I would like to get more wpg (simply cause it sounds like it will be easier to grow the plants),but right now all I have though is a regular 10g beginner-type hood. Are there any higher wattage bulbs that can fit in there?
2. Which substrate would be better to use, or perhaps sand on the bottom and gravel on top?
3. If I need to find a new hood can someone point me as to where to find one?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

nicksf2000 said:


> A couple questions
> 1.I would like to get more wpg (simply cause it sounds like it will be easier to grow the plants),but right now all I have though is a regular 10g beginner-type hood. Are there any higher wattage bulbs that can fit in there?
> 2. Which substrate would be better to use, or perhaps sand on the bottom and gravel on top?
> 3. If I need to find a new hood can someone point me as to where to find one?
> Thanks in advance!


The first thing you need to do is figure out what type of plants you want to grow. You can always start with easier stuff like Anubias, Java Ferns, and Crypts. Those are fairly easy to grow and won't require a lot of maintenance and you will probably have a lot of success with them.

Once you decide you want a higher maintenance tank, you can look into adding more light and maybe using CO2. As for your questions:

1. Much more light than what you have on the tank is probably going to require some form of CO2, pressurized, DIY, or Seachem's Excel. I am using the same light setup on my 10g and things grow fairly well. I'm hoping to try out another fixture on top to see if it give me better results (3wpg versus the 1.5wpg I have now).

2. I don't think substrate really matters much to be honest! I am growing C. lutea and C. spiralis with Tahitian Moon Sand in my 10g. The plants don't seem to mind that the substrate is sand, without any root tabs or other enhancements.

3. I can't help much on the hood. I prefer to DIY my hoods whenever I can. I currently have a hinged glass top with one light (hopefully two in the near future). The single light will grow some Crypts, Dwarf Sag, Pearlweed, Anubias sp, Java Ferns, Water Sprite, etc pretty well, though much slower than it will in higher light.

Hope that helps


----------



## nicksf2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

OK, thank you for your help. What are you saying about the Co2 though, I need some for the low wattage that I have or I would if I had higher wattage? Also, is it possible that you could post a pic or two of your hood? Thanks again!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You may need it if you go over 2wpg on the lighting. You won't NEED to add CO2 under that but it never hurts 

I don't have a hood created for my 10g tank yet. Just the typical hinged glass top. I have created hoods for 3 of my other tanks. The pics of the hoods for the 55g tanks are posted here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=8009&page=2&pp=10


----------



## nicksf2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow, that's an awesome hood great job! I guess ill stay with 1.5 wpg for the moment and hope for the best since I dont have the $ or experience to feel comfortable w/ CO2. Last question to anyone who knows, is it going to be bad to have the penguin 125 on it? It's quite a high turnover rate. Anyways thanks so much for your help!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

nicksf2000... All that you need to do for C02 on a 10G tank is use a 20oz pop bottle with a wooden air stone, I used this method in a 12G with great results.

I think I would replace the 125 filter, either with a mini or and internal filter if using C02.

If you decide to keep your stock hood at least replace the original bulb with a plant bulb or you could try this pc fixture.


----------



## nicksf2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Trenac, what exactly do you mean by the pop bottle idea? I have plenty of tubing and air pumps lying around so that sounds like a good alternative. I need to know though if it is a preference or a must that I downsize the filter (thats another 25$ and I have another 30$ filter sitting around, yes I'm very cheap). Oviously though I don't want it to have detrimental affects to my plants or fish. Oh and is that what you would recommend for my 10g the 2x9w? Last question, with an internall filter in my 10g would the fluval 1 (50gph) or fluval2(100gph) work better? (Like plants, and C02 I dont know internal filters) Thanks for all the help guys!
edit: Newb question: what's the difference between a plant bulb and the regular one I have now?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Take a 20oz soda bottle (Coke,Pepsi, etc.), drill a hole in the screw on top, insert blue/green silicone tubing through the hole and put a wooden airstone on the other end of the tubing. I used a mixture of 1/4 cup sugar and 1/8 teaspoon of yeast, replaced ever two weeks.

If you are injecting C02 you want little surface agitation, if you have to much you will lose C02. The 125 will be way to much flow for a 10G tank, IMO. A Fluval 1 internal filter will be enough for your tank. 

Plant bulbs have the color spectrum's needed for plants to thrive in, where as regular fluorescent bulbs do not. Plant bulbs have a kelvin rating from 5000k-10000K, if getting 1 bulb I would recommend a 6500k.


----------



## nicksf2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Awesome, exactly what I needed to know! Thanks for your help Trenac, goin to petsmart tomorrow to pick everything up.


----------

